# Update on frame off resto



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Guys,
This is loooong overdue.
I found a guy who is expert at restoring GTO's, who is
2 towns over from where I live.
I took it as far as I could, and handed it off to him.
I took this pic of the frame today. I had blasted it,
he painted it, and has started putting the suspension
back on.
I have more pics I will upload.
After 4 years of the Goat being dismantled,
I'm really getting excited that I will actually drive it again,
maybe as early as later this summer.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

It's a terrific feeling when you finally get the drive your car. :cheers

Please be sure and keep us all updated.

Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Looking good, keep posting!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Once the chassis is back to roller status, the urge to put a body on it is very strong.

Looks great so far, keep at it and you'll eventually run out of parts...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Sounds like a meeting of GTO-aholics anonymous.....LOOKS real nice!:cheers


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks guys,
I see it 1-2 times a week, and have been helping with sandblasting a few parts that haven't been done yet.
I'm trying to contain my excitement, but I'm not doing very well....and that's ok..


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Guys, 
got the body back from soda blasting today, and the chassis is 95% complete, with the engine on it and all.
I posted pics in my other thread. 
All signs are that when the snow melts and the salt is off the roads here in MA, I'll be behind the wheel.
May will be 4 years since I've driven it, and as you guys know, it seems like an eternity.


----------

